# FAC - December 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The last month of 2012  It's been a much better year for me than the previous one so I can't say I'm as happy to see it go. But I'm excited for a new year. I know some of you will be very happy to see the backside of 2012.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is where we come to touch base with each other. We talk about all things not necessarily fiber related here. If you are super busy come here and just pop in and say, hi! We do tend to miss our people if they don't post for a while. At the very least just soon and say a quick "Hi!" 

If you are new or someone who usually reads but doesn't contribute, here is the perfect place to introduce yourselves. We love all our new people. If you have any questions and need help or want to offer advice please don't be shy. You can always start a new thread but if your aren't ready for the big time slip in here and tell us a bit about yourself. We are NOT an exclusive club.

I'll be finishing the hat for my mother this morning, I'll take a picture before washing and after washing and blocking it. MamaJ I'm not sure if you had any problems with his hat. Some how I ended up with a zillion more stitches than I should have before the decreases. But the patterning looks fine :shrug: so I had to fudge the decreases and I'm not sure I got it right. The top may look really funky. I have another project I need to rip out, it worked up way too big.

I've been really sick since last week. I'm on antibiotics but they are slow working :bored: as long as I'm home and can sleep and use my neti pot regularly and often I feel better.

My youngest son is now officially a firefighter at the Bemidji Fire Department. He was called out on his first fire on Thanksgiving. He is living at the firehouse now too. What is funny is I have a picture of him as a young child, maybe 5 yrs old, at a firehouse with the firefighters gear on. I need to find a great frame for that so I can give it to him. It has been him dream or a long time and he has worked hard for this. I am so proud of him.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I can hardly believe it's December already! 

Our Christmas decorations are up and I'm making good progress on shopping for gifts. I still need to make my annual call to my cousin's wife, to talk about gifts for each other's children. We need plenty of time, because that call always drifts to a hundred other topics. And I really like talking to her.

Knitting is still a work in progress. I may never be good at it, but I'm having fun. I wore the scarf I made when I went out the other night. It looks like a "first project", but it didn't fall apart so I'm calling it a success.

My husband and friends conspired to surprise me for my birthday. They planned a girls night out. We went to a "paint your own ceramics" place and then out to dinner. My husband stayed home with the children AND paid for our night out. He's a good guy.

I see each of my friends on a regular basis, but we've never gotten together as a group. It occurred to me as I looked around the table, that I am blessed with wonderful friends. (Kind of like how I feel here!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the hat for my mom. Man this thing is funky. I didn't bother taking a picture of it before washing, it didn't change it much.


Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Marchwind, it would be so neat if you could get a picture of your son , in his gear at the firehouse, then get a double picture frame , and put them both in there !! CONGRATS you your son's dream come true ! Thats so happy !!! 

Happy Bday Blueberry chick !! Sounds like you had a great Bday, and you DO have a geat hubby to be so thoughtful !!! 

I have been busy with knitting and felting/fulling ( hahhaa ) a pair of slipper for myself .... the I made a really spiffy hat that I just love !! Going to try and knit 
and felt/full a baseball hat for my FIL for Christmas ... we'll see how that goes ...

...hope you start feeling better Marchie , but until then, enjoy the time you get to knit !! Is that hat a tam ?? I like it !!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary I'm not sure. The pictures with the pattern look like a tam but the other projects on Ravelry don't. I still have no clue how I got so many stitches on there.

I'm hoping to do just that with photos of him. My hope originally was to find a picture frame for baby boys, one with a fire engine on it but I haven't had any success. I have a coworker who is a fire fighter so maybe ha has some catalogs that I can have and I can make a collage type frame. IDK yet.

Glad you made the switch FR


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I cant believe its Dec already either. Its been a fast year. Ive made a lot of changes and progress in my knitting and spinning. I really didnt think I would add spinning to the mix. Oh what one little drop spindle can do.:teehee: Looks like next year is gonna be a pretty good one in regards to that.

Happy B-day, Blueberry Chick! Sounds like you have a kind and thoughtful husband. :thumb:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday BlueberryChick! Nice hat Marchwind. I finished my short scar you all saw that. I have my next treatment Monday. Then I will have 6 more to go. Until I get the new Lantern Moon's I ordered for my next project I have been embroidering. I've been working on that pillow going on 3 years now. Time to finish it!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Last night I went to my very first fiber class since I moved here. I've been trying to jump start my fiber interest again after it has been lagging lately, so when I saw a class on tri-loom weaving in the flyer from the yarn store, I signed up. I remembered seeing a previous post here about someone weaving Scottish tartans on a tri-loom and I thought that would be an awesome thing to do. So may I present to you my first ever tri-loom weaving project?




It had a lot of imperfections, because with only three hours I couldn't go back in and fix some of the mistakes that I made. It really hurt my OCD tendencies to leave them in. :happy2: It was very interesting and I enjoyed the instructor, a lovely Australian lady (I'd pay just to hear her talk lol). The class itself was fun and interesting but the atmosphere wasn't that great. :grump: I don't know how much of a hurry I'll be in to take another one. Now to go figure out how to build a tri-loom!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How to build a tri-loom!

Wayne Schmidt's Triangle Loom Page


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw that site Cyndi, thanks, and I thought it was very informative and very engineer-like.  I love all of his pictures, because I know I forgot a lot when I walked out of the store. I just have to get to the hardware store so that I can what I need. The instructor made and sold looms but I know that I could make it a lot cheaper. For now I need to make a small one and practice a bit, rather than build a huge one and try to make a big, complex project. :whistlin:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy! Can't believe it's December already. I've still got lots of knitting to do for Christmas!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

December is "catch up, pick up, get head together" time for me. Lost so many good friends this year that I need some happy times. Our spinners got into weaving this summer so to use up our hand-spun and it's been fun. I'm making myself spin up, knit up, and finish up old projects right now. I try to do this every winter (the word "try") is big here. 
Midwest folks need to check out the Fiber Festival in Jefferson City, MO in March 2013. Registration just started this month and fills up real quick. SO much fun!
https://sites.google.com/site/fiberretreat2011/schedule-at-a-glance-1/home


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This has been a busy last week for me! I have so many fun orders coming in, I can hardly believe it! I get to sew a Viking dress and send it to New York, then weave a couple of tablet woven bands and send them France, then I get to sew a blue silk plaid Victorian dress and send THAT to England! That's all after the linen Victorian dress I'm working on that goes to Austria, lol. I just love my little sewing business!

Yesterday my dear hubby and I were in a Swedish dance performance for the Christmas celebration at the Swedish institute. I kinda learned most of the dances about 20 minutes before performing :teehee: but I did okay. Only made a few mistakes, and none very noticeable. Mostly I seem to start on the wrong foot if I am not sure what to do. 

Here's a pic of me, my dear hubby, and the wonderful fiddler who played for us at the dance. She and I are in our Swedish Folk Costumes, and my dear crazy Norwegian... well, he's wearing his Norwegian _bunad_ at a Swedish dance, lol. He is such a great dancer, though! 










Funny story. I made that bodice and the skirt Saturday, and we danced Sunday. I didn't even have a pattern for either one, just kinda started off and made them. I think I'm genuinely crazy. :teehee: The good news is that I didn't have to hem anything in the car.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW Svenskaflicka , you have an amazing talent there !!! Now I know who to ask my sewing questions !! Thats quite an accomplishment to be able to send your sewn items all over the world !!!! 

Lythrum, thats a beautiful shawl !


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow ! 

Sven and her man are just kids !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sven,
You and your man make a lovely couple! I wish I could see you guys dance too. It looks like a lovely event!! You really have a talent for making clothing :bow:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I had my 2nd treatment today, 6 more to go! My scalp really hurts, so I am going to try wearing a hat to bed. Wouldn't you know I ordered some new #11' from Lantern Moon to cheer me up and I have Susan Bate's #11's. Oh well I prefer the Lantern Moon's anway. Still trying to finish embroidering that pillow before I start anything ele, it's been a work in progress for 3 years. I figure it's time I go it done.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Woodpecker....were I in your shoes, I'd be taking in a mighty lot of nettle tea and good, hearty chicken broth, to replace some of those nutrients compromised by the treatments.
Sprouted grains would be another intense nutrient pack, but that's just me talkin'. :shrug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Woodpecker....were I in your shoes, I'd be taking in a mighty lot of nettle tea and good, hearty chicken broth, to replace some of those nutrients compromised by the treatments.
> Sprouted grains would be another intense nutrient pack, but that's just me talkin'. :shrug:


Thanks FR I was wondering about that!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> No, FR- we're jest gettin' old. :sob:


That's what I thought too! 

Sflicka- you look great, your dress is great and...at least you didn't wear it without a hem! Surely you have a video you can share of your dancing?

I spent the day dying yarn. I'm sick of spinning white-grayish yarn! I knitting a fish hat today. I have the fins left to stick on it. We said 'no projects' for Christmas...but I think that only meant no project for DH. I knitting a scarf for DD2 and it ended up 107 inches long - whoopsies. I knitted it the 300 stitches way so there's no taking out a few rows to make it shorter. She'll have to tie knots in it something stylish like that.

I's still sporting the stitches in my finger for the cyst removal. I keep getting wool caught in them...but at least I can still knit and spin. They come out on Thursday! Hurray.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> Wow !
> 
> Sven and her man are just kids !


:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

This has me laughing pretty hard right now.

And no, there are no videos of me dancing. This was my first performance, and no one seems to have remembered a camera. Oh well... 

Woodpecker, I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

There are more and more "kids" around, the older I get. 

Opened up the Christmas market booth so that some local TV news personality could advertise the last weekend of the market. In the discussions afterwards, I let it slip that we farm, and raise organic dry beans. The TV gal asked if she could come and visit our farm, and one of the other ladies said "You should go to their shearing day!" So now we may have our shearing day advertised on TV. Or something. Yikes. How many cars can you park on a spring-muddy dirt road? Maybe she'll forget about it. Or maybe she was just making nice talk.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Laughter is the best medicine, they tell me.


Woodpecker, got any good joke books ? :shrug:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Laughter is the best medicine, they tell me.
> 
> 
> Woodpecker, got any good joke books ? :shrug:


Nope FR, I should get some and tell them to you all.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woodpecker said:


> Nope FR, I should get some and tell them to you all.


When I had cancer and was in the hospital, my mom would come up there and make me laugh and laugh... she is such a character. It really helped keeping my spirits up. Find you a nut-case Woodpecker, keep them handy just to make you laugh! 

Sven- ya'll are just babies! lol. 

What's scary is when the doctors and cops start looking like babies. :shrug:

Love the pictures, shawls, and all!


Marchy - is that the same hat I did? I fudged a lot cause I ran out of yarn too fast. I think my stitch count was squirly too. The thing was, that pattern was translated from German or Swedish or something.

Well, we spent Saturday putting a goat 'up'. Spot now resides in jars, in the cabinet. :happy2: 

Canned up the broth from that Thanksgiving turkey today, 8 nice jars of broth.
Tomorrow I will make broth from the goat bones, and can it up. Also got 7 quarts of mixed greens from the garden put up! The greens, peppers and a couple of tomatoe plants are still going strong. 
Mainly because it is 70* and warm and humid a LOT lately. blah. I can't seem to get in the Christmas spirit. Guess it is the warm weather.

I need to knit up a bunch of scarves and some socks. And buy 3 more gifts, then I am done. 

My lovely wonderful DH took out his retirement money and paid off our truck. Now the truck is paid for, the house is paid for and the land will be paid for in a few months. Praise the Lord!!! wooo hooo! That gives us both a little stress relief. The job situation isn't any improved. We keep going on interviews, most of them 20 - 40 miles away. *ouch on the gas money* I think we are teetering on the 'too old, too much pay' edge. Oh well....

Anyway -- He knows I have been looking at Android tablets, coveting them greatly. And he went and bought me one!  It was on sale for $50, and it is perfect. I am trying to get some patterns on there so I can sit and knit and see my patterns without loosing the page. :hobbyhors 
There is a little learning curve, but I think I am getting it figured out.
And, I need to knit or sew a case. Maybe one that will stand up, like this -
Make a custom Kindle cover

Ok, enough blabbing...I best go KNIT!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all calling Svenskaflicka "Sven" are making me laugh. I brings to mind Sven and Ole jokes, or Ole and Lena jokes :hysterical: classic MN humor. Some are quite bawdy MinnesotaBound.com's Minnesota Jokes with Ole, Lena, Sven and Lars. Woodpecker maybe these will make you laugh too. I think it helps to know the Scandihovian mindset :shrug:

MamaJ that is the same pattern you used. It was translated from Greek. I like the pattern but I think her translation is way off. It is finally dry and I tried it on yesterday. It isn't that bad but I'm not so sure my mom will like it. Oh well!

Weever I'll be happy to come help again for your shearing day if you want. If you can tell me in advance the dates I'll make sure I have them off.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woodpecker, 1 down means 1 less to go through!!

The LM are nice needles! I bet I would prefer them too.
Good luck with the pillow! its nice to get an old project done and out of the way.
I agree with FR, laughter is the best medicine, get all you can.


Callieslamb, I hope your finger heals fast. I hate having anything even a bandaid on my fingers.

mamaJ, congrats on getting the truck paid off. Its a nice feeling!! Goodluck with the holiday knitting.

I got 7 skeins of Knitpicks Swish Heirloom Tonal, at half price!!







Score! Its gorgeous stuff, Im making a new sweater now. I thought about combining it with other yarns and making a heavy weight sweater. This stuff is so pretty though, and we have more warmer than cold days, so Im just going to use it as is.
















Im making a scarf for a lady that means quite a lot to me. I almost have everything assembled. Its gonna be a handspun scarf from 3 different colored rovings. Ive just got one more thats coming that I need to spin up.

Im getting enough handspun stuff Im going to have to start doing something with it too!

Heres a pic of the Mountain Colors rovings that Ive got spun up.Its not all curled up so I hope that a sign Im not overspinning.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, Marchwind, I was thinking about the Sven and Ole jokes too! I may be originally from Nebraska, but I was raised on those jokes! (and you know, "flicka" means little girl...)

I feel like I should write my favorite Sven and Ole joke here. Everyone needs lots of laughter! 

"One Sunday morning, Sven says to Ole, "You know, ve should go to shurch." And Ole says, "Ja, ve really should." So Ole gets all ready for shurch, and says to Sven, "Vell, aren't you going?" And Sven says, "No, I decided not to, but you go right ahead." So Ole goes off to shurch.
"After a vhile, Ole comes home, and he has two BIG black eyes! Sven says "Ole, vhat happened?!?" 
"Vell," says Ole, "I vent to shurch, and ve sang some songs, then the pastor talked and talked and talked, then ve stood up to sing again, and-- you know big fat Helga?"
"Ja," says Sven, "I know her."
"Vell," says Ole, "She vas sitting in front of me, and vhen we stood up to sing, I could see her dress vas stuck in her crack, and I did not vant her to be embarrassed, so I yust leaned over and pulled her dress out, and BAM! she gave me this big black eye!"
"But Ole," says Sven, "How did you get the other one?"
"Vell," says Ole, "I thought if she wanted it there that bad, I'd yust put it right back."


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pearl, that yarn looks really great !!! Nice colors too !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Classic, LOL!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I am almost half way done with my embroidery. I hurt my back this morning while I was putting my pants on to go to the hospital to get my shot. I have been laying around all day with ice on and off.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Woodpecker! take it easy! later maybe a hot soak will help??

Svenskaflicka- that made me laugh! I have never heard these type jokes. lol!


Pearl - very pretty yarn. I love knitpicks. Your homespun is nice too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> Oh Woodpecker! take it easy! later maybe a hot soak will help??
> 
> Svenskaflicka- that made me laugh! I have never heard these type jokes. lol!
> 
> ...


Thanks thats a good idea! Peal B I like your Yarn. Svenskaflicka, you made me laugh the first time all day!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchy - were you looking for a beret type pattern? I found this one and am thinking about trying it. 
Knitted Creations: Bobbles and Leaves Beret


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Pearl, that red/green colorway is gorgeous! Good luck on the sweater.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone on the yarn!! I love Knit Picks too. I got lucky and got the Swish Tonal on their Cyber Monday sale. Normally I couldnt afford to get that much of it.
I think they are closing on that colorway, which surprises me. Cause it is gorgeous! Reminds me of all colors of fall. Its gonna be a great sweater for fall and spring!

Woodpekcer, I have been fumble fingers the last couple of days :hysterical:, even the neighbor was laughing about some of my antics. A nice warm bubble bath sounds good!!

WIHH, Thank you!! I was hoping to not have to ply yet. I think Im going to have to with this last color. I spun some Ashland Corriedale, & some multi-mix pencil roving. They both came out fine to use as a single ply. Not this colorway. It was Targhee, and it threw me. Its the first time Ive worked with that fibre.
Oh man. For awhile I could only get it to spin on the spindle, not the wheel. Then the opposite. Then I finally got to where I could do both okay. Its so inconsistant with thick and thin spots Im gonna have to try to ply some of it. Oh well, live and learn. Normally thats okay with me, this was just an expensive lesson :sob:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like it'll be the first Saturday in March this year. That'd be March 2. I appreciate the offer! Growing pains...


:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No problem! I'll make sure I keep it free


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Since this is probably as close as I will ever come to having a sheep, I am going to post it.  It is a stuffed lamb that I bought my daughter. She is going to be in her school's Christmas play and they needed stuffed sheep. I kept it on my desk at work today and gave it a hug when I wanted to hurt people. gre: If everyone had a lamb at work the world would be a happier place!



I don't remember any Sven and Ole jokes when I was living in Minnesota, but they did tell a lot of Finlander jokes where I lived. :teehee: That one was pretty good though. :heh:

I love the yarn too Pearl, and I hope that you feel better soon Woodpecker.

And in other fiber news, I found these Christmas ornaments today, made out of our Alabama cotton bolls. They are Dixie Pixies, made by a local artisan. I picked up a couple to send to some family members.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

It's finished! I'm so happy! :dance: I have been working on a prayer shawl for my pastor's wife, and just wasn't feeling the project or the yarn. I made one, but didn't like the way it turned out, so my four-year-old got that project. I tried again, this time with the pattern that I originally wanted to use but couldn't figure out in the beginning.

It is this pattern from Ravelry. They call it the Snapdragon stitch, but it is really the same as the lacy scarf that I made last year that they called the Thistle stitch. Either way it is quick to do and really squishy. 





The roadblock is finally gone and I can work on other projects now, and she'll have it before Christmas.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That sure is beautiful Lythrum. I love the vibrant color of the yarn!!
I miss crochet sometimes and am thinking of getting the hook(s) out and make a lapghan.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Good job Lythrum! Love the little lamb too. It looks squeezable.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Just an update on things around home. It's been busy for sure! My MIL is still hanging in there. She's been home from the hospital for 3 weeks, which is longer than I expected. Hospice is only able to come about 3 times a week for an hour or two at a time. My FIL has used his leave up from work, so she has to get moved to the Hospice center which is 20 miles away from home. She doesn't really want to leave home, but they don't really have any choice because there's no in-home care available. Insurance doesn't cover her Hospice stay, which blows my mind. 

DH is trying to help FIL explore other options, but FIL is getting SO defensive and angry towards DH, so it's out of his hands at this point. He just wants to see his mom happy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MDKatie - praying for a good outcome. These are hard decisions. We just lost my dear MIL recently, and had to do some of the same decision making stuff. Luckily my SIL was able to move MIL to her house.


Finished a pair of socks last night. Have had several folks want to buy socks, but nobody sends money. If they remain unclaimed they will be gifted to family or put on etsy!
Now, I think I will start on some fingerless gloves for DS#2.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I got to my remote mailing location today. 

Guess what I found !











........and there was a note. :bouncy:










.......and then there was the main event !










It's the long lost drive wheel to my Indian Head that Frazzle admitted to finding while cleaning house, one fine day. 

Nothing like some serious spinning with some serious fleece, to look forward to. :kiss:

Winter come quickly. 

(I've been busy making scrap metal big pieces into little pieces and hauling copious quantities of cow stuff and sawdust for the last few too-warm-for-November/December weeks.....and I'm really jonesing for some fiber/knitting time, already! :teehee: )


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! Looks like early christmas!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay! The carrier pigeons found you. 

Can't wait to see the wheel you build and the yarn you make!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

How come I can hear GAM giggling every time anyone refers to the "yarn I will make" ?

:huh:

Thanks Frazzle. 

Incidentally, the hoody, scarf and mittens that I made for my niece were the same color schematic as your hoody, maybe a shade lighter blue. I made her set of super soft mohair and wool, a little lighter than yours, on 17s.
Turns out, according to BIL, Jeffery, she received the package upon returning home from a painful visit to the dentist, during which she had a tooth pulled. 

She was even in some tears upon finding and opening....... and, as his story goes, she immediately attired herself in the complete ensemble and sat down in her favorite recliner for some fiber therapy. The tears soon subsided and a certain giddy euphoria took their place.......

Now, I had heard of this phenomenon taking place in some remote parts of the world, and all, but to have my own niece so immediately and thoroughly succumb to the mysteriously healing and soothing seductions of natural fiber !! 

I was skeptical before, but....I believe....... now.... I believe........ :bow:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's true, FR ... I put mine on and couldn't stop grinning for several hours!!

You keep on spreading the healing joy. You're very good at it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR the pressure is on. We are ALL watching you now 

WIHH love that face. I think I see a lot of you in that last picture


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice pics everyone! I haven't posted much because I am still not feeling well. My back hurts so bad I can barely move. My scalp hurts so much it is throbbing and of course my hair is falling out. I have been doing a little embroidery. Almost done with the pillow, then I will show you all.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

WIHH - how sweet! The photography is excellent, looks professional! I hope you have pictures of what ensued _after_ she started eating that cupcake. I imagine a wonderful red, blue, and chocolate mess!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just got the nicest package from someone at work! It's a nice scarf with the school colors. Pics to follow!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sooooooo... I decided to run a promotion on my Facebook shop page for a free tunic... and now almost 1,000 people "like" my shop on Facebook. That's up from 142 yesterday.

I'm a little scared. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Add one more to the count, Svenskaflicka!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of the scarf I was gifted.







. It's very nice!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woodpecker, prayed for relief from pain. 

WIHH, that is one impish-looking little girl. Her mama must have her hands full. 

We are done with our Kerstmarkt, and I am glad and sad. Such fun. So cold!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Yesterday I was at our local holiday craft festival and I picked up a beautiful skein of 100% Alpaca in rose gray (my favorite alpaca color). Brought it home and held the skein up to my spouse with a grin, "you know, this is where a swift would really come in handy." to which he responded, "and where would one be able to find such a thing?" So maybe I'll be the lucky recipient of a swift for the holidays! I won't hold my breath though, his memory isn't the greatest. :/

Instead I enlisted the assistance of one of my teens to hold the skein as I unwound onto the floor, to prep for winding into a CP ball. I do this all the time, really. But I neglected the CAT factor this time! And the knot/tangle I was going to run into about halfway through the skein. I managed to unwind the skein from both sides, so I had a large and a small pile of wool, with the tangle in the middle. I was working to remove it when the first cat, the hairless, discovered the large pile on the floor. He was rolling and tossing it around until I hollered, then he took off across the floor... trailing yarn behind him. When I finally managed to untangle the knot (an hour later) and began winding the wool, the other cat came to investigate the yarn. I'm glad no one had a camera on me, because I was trying to keep one foot in front of the other cat, while telling her "no" and trying to wind the ball all at the same time!! :hysterical:

Ahhh, winding woes!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If he or you is handy you could make one fairly easily. GAM posted a link to making one awhile back


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm thinking about you, Woodpecker!! Hoping you get some relief very soon!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woodpecker, love the scarf!! Hope it helps you feel better. Your in my prayers for feeling better. 

WIHH - with a dollbaby like that you SHOULD post pics! I am going to be a terrible bore when I get grands of my own.

Forerunner - glad you cheered up the niece! Can't wait to see your homespun.

Svensaflicka! I have scrolled and scrolled and looked. I don't seem to have your face book page liked! I can't find it! Can you pretty please post a link?

Falls Acre - you made me laugh with the kitty story! Sorry for the hassle, but it was really funny. :cowboy: I have a home made swift. Just some small boards and dall rods. Its a tad wobbly but works for me! DH says he will make it sturdier, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We got a foot of snow yesterday. Neither of us have proper snow boots, or we would have gone skiing, so we just kindof sat around and did handcrafts all day. I got quite a bit done on the new sweater I'm working on for my SIL, and learned two new nÃ¥lbinding stitches. Neither was really the stitch I wanted to learn, lol. That one, the instructions were not very clear, and I am sure they were leaving some pictures out. Also they were in Swedish, and while I can read Swedish just fine, it was just a little too much challenge all at once to read not-my-usual-language plus try a new thing altogether. So, to Youtube I went! I'll try to post pics when it's better lighting to take them.

As for my Facebook page... Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle on Facebook. I think that should work. I'm up to 1,500 fans now... almost all wanting that tunic! I kindof hate that I can only pick one winner, lol. Maybe I'll have to have another drawing in a month or two. Hubby says next give away should be a skein or two of yarn. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you ! Now you have one more like! Love your cover picture. You have lots of potential customers now. Could be a good thing.

I think y'all better get some boots.



SvenskaFlicka said:


> We got a foot of snow yesterday. Neither of us have proper snow boots, or we would have gone skiing, so we just kindof sat around and did handcrafts all day. I got quite a bit done on the new sweater I'm working on for my SIL, and learned two new nÃ¥lbinding stitches. Neither was really the stitch I wanted to learn, lol. That one, the instructions were not very clear, and I am sure they were leaving some pictures out. Also they were in Swedish, and while I can read Swedish just fine, it was just a little too much challenge all at once to read not-my-usual-language plus try a new thing altogether. So, to Youtube I went! I'll try to post pics when it's better lighting to take them.
> 
> As for my Facebook page... Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle on Facebook. I think that should work. I'm up to 1,500 fans now... almost all wanting that tunic! I kindof hate that I can only pick one winner, lol. Maybe I'll have to have another drawing in a month or two. Hubby says next give away should be a skein or two of yarn. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The absolute best ever, warmest and most comfortable boots, and they last forever if you take care of them, Steger Mukluks, Id go to Ely to get them, LOVE, love Ely http://www.mukluks.com/ I have the traditional canvas ones. Ive had mine since 2000 and warn them very hard, they are still going strong, the canvas is wearing now.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

:shocked: Just looked up mukluks... :shocked:

WANT. Those with the ribbon? I can just see myself weaving some special tablet weaving and decorating them myself...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A friend of mine makes them too, she lives in Bemidji, not as far north. I bet she would even use the ribbons you make  if you want her contact info send me a PM.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Just popping in to say ...
Frazzlehead has finished all her Christmas knitting.

That is all.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

:bow:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Just popping in to say ...
> Frazzlehead has finished all her Christmas knitting.
> 
> That is all.


Wow. I have barely even started my Christmas SHOPPING let alone knitting... I need to borrow you (and probably everyone else on this forum haha!)


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Frazzle, you can definitely come help out with mine here!!! I haven't even really started! 

eep:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations on getting all of your Christmas knitting Frazzle.  And yes....I think I need some mukluks too. :bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, Frazzle... I still have two sweaters, a pair of mittens, and a hat! And here I sit nÃ¥lbinding instead... maybe I'll just make nÃ¥lbinding mittens... lol


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MY new LM's finally came







yay!

ETA: They are Palm Wood.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

frazzlehead said:


> Just popping in to say ...
> Frazzlehead has finished all her Christmas knitting.
> 
> That is all.



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Really enjoying what you all are sharing. I'm one of those 'late bloomers' when it comes to Christmas shopping and decorating. Only have a little shopping done and nothing up for decoration. But I like to leave them up for a long time to enjoy. 

My friend wanted to give me something different for Christmas. She bought all the supplies and we spent the afternoon decorating glass bulbs like this:
Clear glass bulb ornaments
Pledge floor wash/finisher (any product, just so long as it will dry clear)
Assorted colors of glitter


Remove the hook from the bulb. Pour in a small amount of Pledge (about a teaspoon...have a small dish handy to pour off the extra) Top the opening with your finger, then swirl and turn the bulb to coat the inside with the Pledge. Wait about 5 to 10 minutes for the Pledge to get tacky. Pour in the glitter of your choice. Swirl and shake to coat the bulb. Set aside to dry. Beautiful!!! 


(cover your work surface with paper bags or towels. Use an egg carton to rest the bulbs in between steps...wait a couple days for the coating to dry completely before inserting the hooks to prevent scraping the glitter)

We had fun and the afternoon flew by.

I've got a whole bunch of dish cloths and four scarves knit for Christmas and am working on some fingerless mitts to match with one of the scarves. 

Pretty soon it'll be time to start baking cookies.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Just popping in to say ...
> Frazzlehead has finished all her Christmas knitting.
> 
> That is all.


Impressive! I have 1/2 a scarf, a pair of socks, mitts and finishing 2 quilts to go. 
:help:


Sounds fun Steph! I put up a few lights. The outside lights are still sitting in the chair waiting to go outside...they may and may not make it! lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Life is crazy :help: Things at work have sort of taken a head dive into the toilet. I'm hoping it is a temporary thing. But it is all so stupid. One of those, if someone does something wrong EVERYONE pays :bash: That sort of logic is just beyond me. Anyway, it isn't all bad. I applied for a promotion to a Lead position and I have an interview on Thursday morning. I would appreciate any and all thoughts, prayers, vibes, etc...

My youngest son, Philip, got one of his life long dream jobs. After years of applying he finally got a job with the City of Bemidji (MN) Fire Dept. He got a dorm position so he lives at the firehouse and is basically on call. it doesn't pay well, just over $8 an hour but he lives there for free (I believe). It really is shameful the amount of money we pay to firefighters, ambulance workers, EMTs, first responders, you name it. these people who are responsible for saving lives on a regular basis make very little money (end of rant). Here is a clip from the local Bemidji Pioneer paper. That's my son, on top of the ice  
http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/content/water-rescue-techniques-practiced

I've been frantically trying to get things done for Christmas.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A proud firefighter's wife is cheering for your boy!! But my goodness, our volunteers get $20/hr (responding or training). I hope he has a niiiice room! Did you find the frame you wanted? There are several neat online shops for first responder branded stuff. Some tacky, some useful, some really cool. 

Fingers crossed for your interview!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What does "logic" have to do with company policies? (Sorry, couldn't resist.) Sending well-wishes your way. Are you spinning away your stress? 

Woot for Philip! Great action shot







, but heavens, why do firefighting and rescuing have to be so dang dangerous? Though our volunteers get more like $20/hour for actual time spent (only half or 1/3 for training). But I guess those are the perks of not having to pay them to be on-hand. And, frankly, all that could go away if our generous township residents voted against all the fire taxes. 

I have heard of two unwanted looms, and am sitting here trying to justify more looms. And mentally rearranging my non-space to see where they would fit. And they wouldn't fit.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats to your son! I bet it was cold out there! 
I agree with your rant. They should get paid way way better. 

Putting in a good word upstairs for your interview!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Praying for you Marchwind. Congratulations on your son's success too. I agree that the pay is a disgrace, for all they do they should get better.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope things get better for you at work too, Marchwind! I hate when companies aren't nice to their workers. (Part of why I have my own business.) 

And good for your son getting his dream job! Now, if only they could pay him what he's worth... *grumble-grumble*

So, I found this... thing today. I submit it for your viewing pleasure.

































ound: ound: :hysterical: :hysterical: ound: ound:

I honestly have no idea what to make of it. But it makes me giggle every time I see it. ound:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Svensa! My DH showed me that last week. 



He asked if I would knit it for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Weever, I wonder if I could hang onto one of ose looms or you until you can fine space?

Thanks for the support and he kind words. The people who risk their lives for others on a daily, wether a full time worker or a volunteer basis, are the one who really need all the benefits and support of the community and hits country. I WILL stop now, promise. For my son he doesn't care, he is doing what he has always wanted to do. He is young without a care in the world. This is his foot in the door, I hope it leads him to where he wants to be


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well, it is very well constructed. I think I'm going o sit and wait and watch to see hat FR has o say about this one


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, I was thinking, if Forerunner knit something like that, you could go camping in the snow without a sleeping bag! Maybe a tarp underneath to keep the snow from melting onto you though...


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Life is crazy :help: Things at work have sort of taken a head dive into the toilet. I'm hoping it is a temporary thing. But it is all so stupid. One of those, if someone does something wrong EVERYONE pays :bash: That sort of logic is just beyond me. Anyway, it isn't all bad. I applied for a promotion to a Lead position and I have an interview on Thursday morning. I would appreciate any and all thoughts, prayers, vibes, etc...
> 
> My youngest son, Philip, got one of his life long dream jobs. After years of applying he finally got a job with the City of Bemidji (MN) Fire Dept. He got a dorm position so he lives at the firehouse and is basically on call. it doesn't pay well, just over $8 an hour but he lives there for free (I believe). _*It really is shameful the amount of money we pay to firefighters, ambulance workers, EMTs, first responders, you name it. these people who are responsible for saving lives on a regular basis make very little money (end of rant).*_ Here is a clip from the local Bemidji Pioneer paper. That's my son, on top of the ice
> http://www.bemidjipioneer.com/content/water-rescue-techniques-practiced
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more! I've been on the receiving end of some of those services and am forever thankful. I hope your son does really well with his training. We need dedicated people like him. They should be honored as the _real_ heros in society. 

I'm sorry about the situation at work (don't know what you do), but agree that punishing all for the wrongdoing of one is not right. I think that kind of management is incompetent. 

Went Christmas shopping today and got a few things but have to share what I found at the Goodwill Store:

http://us.cdn1.123rf.com/168nwm/mit...n-santa-cap-with-gift-box-laying-on-white.jpg 

I couldn't believe it...it was only $4.00! Kind of dirty but it cleaned up fine and the clerk tested for me. Runs great. At 3-cup capacity it's just perfect for me. 

I'm approaching the first dreaded thumb gusset on the fingerless mittens. Once that's conquered it'll be smooth sailing, right? LOL


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchie - congratulations on your son's job! I love to hear when people are living their dream (and of all things, he should be paid more for saving people's lives!)

Hope things look up for you at work. Maybe it's the stress of the holiday, and it will all blow over? Hopefully...

Ok, someone let Forerunner know about that full-body suit if he hasn't seen it yet. Is there any way to "ear-burn" here? 

I can't wait to hear what he says about it!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This just in: dear hubby thinks that suit is awesome and asked if I was going to make one for him.

:help:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> This just in: dear hubby thinks that suit is awesome and asked if I was going to make one for him.
> 
> :help:


LOL! Looks like you and I may need to do a KAL! Better start spinning....thats gonna take a LOT of yarn.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, dear....... the things that come and go in my absence. :bored:

That suit certainly is skillfully constructed, but it's well.......goofy. :indif:

Practical to the right individual, no doubt, but stuff's gotta be _cuddly_, yuh know ?

Gimme a minute, maybe I can drum up what I'm talkin' about on here.

I _have_ been considering a pair of leggings with a waist....to go with a sweater (a _cuddly_ sweater, now) you know, for a matched set and all. 


ETA, Here we go.........










Cuddly, see ? It's all about cuddly. I don't believe I'd do the striping effect, but the color is nice. Earthy. Cuddly.

It's all about cuddly.

Did I mention cuddly ? 


Incidentally...... don't tell nobody, but I've been contemplating for some time, now, just how to break off the waist into two legs.....without a pattern. 

















:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But FR you would be the cuddly in the suit :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::yuck: I can see you struttin your stuff in one of those made out of mohair, a halo over your whole body :hysterical::hysterical:ound::hysterical::hysterical:Cuddly yes 

I'm sorry but that just makes me laugh out loud that vision


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Forerunner I bet you can figure it out. 
And your version does seem more cuddly




So.....What colors are you knitting it in??????


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've come to really appreciate the grays, beiges, oatmeal......pretty much the natural lighter shades that come off a sheep. 

Nothing wrong with the darker earth tones, either.

But, in the spirit of humoring Marchwind, I may just have to knit a pink one. :indif:


sheeeeeeeeeesh. :bored:


*whispers to MamaJ*

(you'd think a moderator would exercise a little more control over a tendency to hysterics :huh: )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG, :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical: Even funnier. Will you be modeling it FR? ound:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You mean, like....in front of a camera ? 




















:run:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Marchwind that is fantastic that you son is living his dream !!!! 

I think we should get Forerunner to knit and WEAR that union suit !!!!! Wouldnt that be the ultimate mascot for our forum ?!?!!? HAHHAAAAAA !!!

My new to me spinning wheel is coming today !! DH will make sure nothing is broken, then I will wait for Christmas day to put her all together ! I have butterflies !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats for your son Marchwind!

Forerunner....Pink, Pink and pics ound:  :thumb:

Congrats Miz Mary :buds:  :thumb:
I bet your excited!!I hope your new wheel arrives today safe and sound and goes together quick and easy! And you have many happy hours of spinning :bandwagon:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope your wheel gets to you safe and sound Miz Mary. I am betting you will be offline for awhile.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Well we finally found a shearer for our sheep and now I have 12 lovely bags of fresh shorn fleeces. I roughly skirted them before putting them in the bags, but darent go near them cos the smell will get me and i will have to start spinning them. And i dont have time till all the silliness of christmas is over. 
I also was inspired once we had done the shawlettes, and decided to knit myself a shawl in a made up as I go pattern....and I finished it and of course its perfect lol. I have taken a pic will post it in a couple of days when I hook up the phone to the laptop.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a question for all of you knowledgeable folks. If a yarn label says to use 000-1 size needles, can I use #2 needles instead? Also how many stiches for a shawl? I finally finished my pillow and am sewing it together, pics to follow.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sure you could use size 2 needles, no problem Woodpecker! I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woodpecker, I dont know if you have found your pattern for the shawl yet, but this one is fairly simple and works well with sock yarns. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/225-degrees


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Woodpecker, I dont know if you have found your pattern for the shawl yet, but this one is fairly simple and works well with sock yarns.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/225-degrees


Thanks GAM, I was looking for a pattern.

ETA: Very nice pattern but above my skill level. The only stiches I know are knit, purl, seed and rib.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Woodpecker, I dont know if you have found your pattern for the shawl yet, but this one is fairly simple and works well with sock yarns.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/225-degrees


This might be above my skill level but I'm kind of determined to figure it out. Im just not sure what all the abbreviations mean. Off to google!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We're here to help you Woodpecker. You can do it!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Talk about good luck, Stef. The only Kitchen Aid appliances I see in thrift stores are so worn out you couldn't sell them for scrap.

I don't usually contribute to the FAC but I love reading what all of you are up to.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> We're here to help you Woodpecker. You can do it!


 
If I know me, I'll be asking tons of questions. Get ready!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the KitchenAid Stef! That is one heck of a good deal. :thumb:I so wish our 2nd hand store had some decent deals. 
The stuff they have :sob: I dont think could be given away


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I added another blog to the blog list. 

Rebecca Mezoff is a tapestry artist. I added her blog because she has made a video showing how to execute the weft interlock technique devised by the late James Koehler, tapestry artist.

I appreciate she spent the time to make a video to help other artists. Bravo!

You can see the technique at her blog.
http://www.rebeccamezoff.blogspot.com/2012/12/james-koehlers-weft-interlock-join.html

You can see my blog list at my blog, down on the right side of the home page.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

Have a good day!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Going in for chemo tomorrow. That will be one less to go through!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes. The next step on the journey to remission! =)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> Going in for chemo tomorrow. That will be one less to go through!


I will be saying prayers for you!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> I will be saying prayers for you!!


Thank you so much, I need them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying for you Woodpecker ....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Why, oh why, do I always wait until the last minute to knit Christmas gifts? Well, I guess I should ask why I also wait until the last minute to PLAN the gifts. I've got 1 hat done, 2 more to go. One mitten done, 3 more to go. Oh yeah, and I found a really adorable pair of felted boots that would look SO CUTE for my BFF's infant daughter. Too many knits, too little time!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you, WIHH. Next week will be 3 years since I finished treatment. I remember how scared I was when I first heard the word "cancer". In February, I'll have 3 years under my belt and then it's only 2 more years before I can say those magic words "cancer free".

I hope all the best for everyone here at the HT family that is undergoing that same struggle. It's simply a one day at a time journey.

featherbottoms


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your prayers and encouragement. I got a great present today from my friend lathermaker. A awesome hat and a nice bar of soap. It made my day! Also I only have 1 treatment left of this round, I will be done New Year's eve! After that the next 4 treatments aren't suppossed to be so bad. I also found out that I will be done with chemo earlier than I thought, so I am over joyed!

ETA: My family gets me a balloon each time I go that counts down and say different things, God how I love them!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> Congrats on the KitchenAid Stef! That is one heck of a good deal. :thumb:I so wish our 2nd hand store had some decent deals.
> The stuff they have :sob: I dont think could be given away


This is a _very_ rare find for me, honest.
Just used it today and it is a little powerhouse! I don't understand why it was so cheap. They cost quite a bit online. 
I chopped some turkey for turkey spread and it took literally seconds. I'm so happy and thankful.

Got my Christmas cards written this afternoon and some packages ready to take to the Post Office in the morning. Finally brought the Christmas decorations in from storage. 
So glad I got all the scarves and the dish cloths knitted. With all the other stuff needing to be done this week I'm kind of doubtful about the fingerless mittens. 

Woodpecker, I'm sorry for what you've been going through. May God give you help and strength and bless you with healing.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> the last of the Christmas gifts went out in the mail this morning - oh wait.  I am still working on granddaughter Lucy's alphabet blocks. I should finish those just in the NICK of time.
> 
> I hosted a fiber friends get-together last evening and we had a great time. Sadly several of the invitees could not take a chance on the icy slippery snow-covered roads so it was a small but enthusiastic group.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Checking in to see how Woodpecker is doing...good to see you posting!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> the last of the Christmas gifts went out in the mail this morning - oh wait.  I am still working on granddaughter Lucy's alphabet blocks. I should finish those just in the NICK of time.
> 
> I hosted a fiber friends get-together last evening and we had a great time. Sadly several of the invitees could not take a chance on the icy slippery snow-covered roads so it was a small but enthusiastic group.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful time, except for that icy slippery snow-covered roads thing. :smack Still in the 60's here in the daytime, but I guess it will get cold soon enough. My daughter keeps asking if it is going to snow for Christmas and I tell her we live in the wrong place for that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Miz Mary -- I just need to know...are ya still waiting till Christmas for that wheel??? Man, I would have that baby unwrapped and put together. I think the suspense would literally kill me! lol!

Woodpecker, glad to hear from you!

FR-where are the pics in pink??? :clap:

WIHH - you sorta make me jealous! I wish there were fibery something or anothers here. :awh: The only thing I could find I was real thrilled with the lady... sorta upity.

Ah well...I really need to get knitting...yep, I wait too long too. 
Started on a pair of socks, have a scarf nearly done, and there are those 2 quilts still waiting to be backed....


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Help :help: I cant get to the last post or page, maybe this will work?

That worked!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been having an odd spot of trouble getting HT to load completely, at times.

I just thought it was the NSA trying to discourage me from posting. :shrug:


I haven't begun anything in pink, but I'm sure scaring myself with that Spice Bazaar delicious shade of red that Svenska set me up with..... that and some red/orange tones Plymouth Outback mohair and then a variety of other red shades, wool and mohair.
I think I'm knitting several tiers above my pay grade on this lot ! 
Gunna be a full set...... who to have model....who to have model....hmmmmmmm.


:shrug:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

This is trippy! I have a Kindle Fire and laptop. Last time I used the KF I was on this thread. I thought I had it turned off. It wasn't.The next day I switched back to the laptop and tried to get on this page and the laptop wouldn't open the page.

While I tried to get on this page from the laptop, I was surfing somewhere else on the net in another tab. I picked up my KF to move it, and the cover flopped open. It was following what I was surfing on the laptop, in multiple pages. That's how I figured it out. I am really surprised the KF followed my laptop. I didn't know it could / would do that.

I wonder if you could walk around with one and pick up what others are surfing!! 
I can just see a jealous spouse monitering what their partner is really doing on the net :hysterical:ound:


FR,
Whatever you knit will be top of the line and look good!! :bow:
You will find the right model :thumb:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope you're doing well today, Woodpecker!! 

I'm just about done with DSD's mittens, I just need to do the thumbs. They're SO PRETTY!! The 10 year old girl in me is just giggling every time I look at them. I'll post pics soon. The yarn is Karaoke, and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There is a Native American proverb that I have learned to respect and avail.....

"Chicken broth can raise the dead."

I'm pretty careful to keep a few elderly birds around, over winter, just to have ready access.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

WIHH, have you ever tried turmeric milk?  Here's a recipe. It's worth a shot!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Surely then, you have read Farley Mowat's endearing work, "Never Cry Wolf" ?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Elderberry juice or syrup is also good for illness. I've been battling the flu for the last few days. I get a fever in the morning, and again in early evening, and in between I just feel cruddy. Cough, congestion, everything. 

I hope you start feeling better soon, WIHH!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I liked the part where he took the wolf's advice and ate a mouse.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pearl ..... that is CREEPY !!!! I'd be finding out how to stop that ! 

WIHH ....zinc lozenges .... and I drink tea called Organic Throat Coat ... and one called Gypsy Cold Care .....

http://shop.traditionalmedicinals.com/AllProducts.aspx

HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON !!!!! 

Mama J .... I am STILL waiting !!! However, yesterday I found out I will be having visitors Christmas Day , so I'll just have to put Minnie all together Monday !!!! :happy:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Elderberry juice or syrup is also good for illness. I've been battling the flu for the last few days. I get a fever in the morning, and again in early evening, and in between I just feel cruddy. Cough, congestion, everything.
> 
> I hope you start feeling better soon, WIHH!


 
I hope you both start feeling better son! I second the Elderberry syrup, works really good. They sell it at drugstores or health food stores it's called Sambucol. http://www.sambucolusa.com/store/.

I had my wost night so far last night, I was up all nigh. I feel a litte better now and have an appointment with my oncologist today.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Zinc, vit C, echinacea, plenty of water & tonic of elderberry syrup, ACV, honey & water and sleep, sleep, sleep! Sleep is what helped me. Last week, I slept from Monday night to Thursday late morning being awake maybe 2-3 hours Tues & Wed.

If it is the same crud that is running wild around here, it comes on slowly, hits you like a freight train and takes forever to go away.

Busy working on Christmas presents. Being down & out 3 days last week set me back.

Youngest son is home on leave from the Army. My mom & I met him at the airport yesterday. He's with his dad this week & I'll pick him up on my way home from getting Punky next Sunday. :banana:

All the children should be here 12/29!! 

Sending healing prayers for you today, Megan.

FeatherBottom, I've been perusing through those books I got from you. Paul is going to flip on Christmas! I plan on wrapping just the 3 index books for under the tree and filling his bookshelf in his 'Civil War' room with the books.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

As WIHH said, this isn't much compared to what some of you are facing, but I'm sick too. Last week, my husband was out a couple of days, then my 7yo got sick on Friday. My 20yo daughter and I started downhill over the weekend and this morning my 11yo woke up with a sore throat.

If I could get the swelling down in my sinuses so I could breathe, most of my problem would be solved.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sure hope I don't catch what you all are passing 'round. (Off to start up my essential oil diffuser. 'Tis the season.)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

WIHH, 
I used to only get the flu about once every four years.Since Ive moved to the desert about 12 ago, I dont think Ive gotten it in once. when I used to get hit really bad with it, I would forgo the over the counter stuff, which I swear only prolongs it. I would stay as warm as could be, get good and vicks upped, and head for blackberry brandy and vodka. Worked every time. I dont know how that would mix with light food, so maybe wait till an hour or so before you go to bed and mix yourself up one. I think the grain alcohol does help to knock out the germs. Good Luck, I hope you feel better soon, I hate the creeping crud.

Miz Mary, 
It is!! No matter what device I use I normally have at least 3 windows/tabs open. I swear that thing either opened or switched its open ones to what I had on the laptop, cause I know I wasnt looking at on the kindle, what I was looking at on the laptop.

I dont know how you can be so patient, I would be ripping that box open and putting that wheel together. Only a few more days to go, and with things being as busy as they are on the holidays that should fly by!

Woodpecker, Thank goodness the harder rounds are over!! Hopefully its clear sailing from here on out. Just take it easy today.

----------------------------------

I havent been spinning much cause I feel like Im just wasting wool cause Im not that sure of what Im doing, and I have all the thin stuff I need for awhile. I ordered some vids and fibre form the woolery, they should be here today. I hope they get here soon. Im used to staying up all night and Im trying to change that. I havent slept much the last few nights and Im ready to fall asleep. 
They are
Drafting the long and short of it, &
Respect the Spindle by Abby Franquemont

Spinning Big and Lofty Yarns
Maggie Casey.

Part of the fibre order is a pound of locks. I might have to get some combs.

I am getting along much better with my Kromski. I didnt know how to adjust it at all. Finally after watching some vids and just messing around Ive gotten much better at it.That and I just practice treadling on it for at least 30 min's a day. It really is a nice little wheel after all.

Im still thinking of themes for my Bumblee Bee. Ive got it narrowed down to butterflys, a turtle, southwest patterns. The turtle is actually a symbol for the 1st nations.
I think a big yin/yang symbol would be nice on it too, I somehow just dont associate that symbol with spinning. I love looking at this page
https://www.google.com/search?q=pai...mJMTmiwL7ooHgCg&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=796


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My go to "tea" is as follows; the juice of one lemon (preferably organic) place lemons and juice into a mason jar(pint), a few shakes of cayenne pepper, about an 1/8 teaspoon tumeric, fill jar with boiling water and add enough honey to make a good sweet drink. I just drink it ut of the jar. Drink several a day.

I also use a blend of tinctures from Herb Pharm, I blend; Usnea, and Super Echinacea (one dropper full of each) 3-4 times a day. They also make a wonderful throat spray Propolis Echinacea (it will actually kill off strep). Use as needed. A neti pot gulled with warm filerered water, an 1/8 teaspoon sea salt and a pinch of tumeric.

Not fun! I was sick awhile back and I'm still coughing, it's been just over a month now. I hope you feel better soon WIHH. Take good care of yourself


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope everyone who is sick feels better soon and those who aren't stay healthy!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My best home remedy is.....sleep.  When I get sick I just go to bed for a few days and it helps more than anything else. My body knows what to do to fix itself, I just have to get out of the way. :yawn: Today I have started to get stuffy ears and some vertigo. My daughter is complaining of a sore ear/throat and we just CAN'T be sick right now. My company closes down for the week between Christmas and New Year, and I have barely enough vacation to make it through right now. So if we are out sick I'll have to take time off without pay. So I am feeding us hot tea and getting us to bed early and hoping for the best.

Sending out healing vibes to everyone who needs them. :grouphug:


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I did it! I finished my first pair of (homely) socks! When I started them, I didn't have any sock yarn, so they're made out of sport weight wool. If TEOTWAWKI happens on Friday, our feet will not freeze, for I can knit socks!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Net Sky Blue,

Isnt that a wonderful feeling of accomplishment!! They look good too. 
Ive made a few pair out of other than sock weight and I like them just fine. I wonder if the heavier weight will make them last longer too.

-------------

I got my tapes today. I especially liked the Abby Franquemont ones.
Drafting the Long and Short of It, & Respect the Spindle.
I was hoping she would do a demo on a Navajo Spindle. She didnt, thats okay, its still a really good dvd.

Spinning Big and Lofty Yarns by Maggie Casey is really good too. 
I might still take a spinning class, I dont think I have to now. :clap:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Healing thoughts to everyone feeling yucky!

NetSky yay! Well done on the socks. What pattern did you use? My son will only wear those short socks, I bet I could knit. Him a pair and he might really like them. FWIW, you do NOT have to use sock yarn for socks. For years I only knit socks out of sport and worsted weight yarns. They just tend to be a bit thicker, perfect for boot socks and for just keeping feet warm.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Marchwind said:


> I didn't really use a pattern. I cast on 48, did k1 p1 ribbing for 20 rows, knit for another 20 rows, started Cat Bordhi's Sweet Tomato heel over 2/3 of the stitches, then knit to the end of the toe, and kitchener'd it up.
> 
> I've had trouble finding a pattern in the gauge I prefer for actual sock yarn (10.5 st/in) so I may just keep making plain socks. I guess you can always do stripes or colorwork on a sock, to keep it from looking too plain.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Don't mean to side-track this thread, but the socks got me to thinking. I adopted a 10 pound mixed breed terrier from the pound and she needs a sweater. All the patterns I've found seem rather silly, so I was thinking of knitting the knit2, purl2 for the neck, make the holes for front legs, then knit for the body. Do you think back and forth leaving the belly open or around till it's as long as I need? Any thoughts?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT JOB Netskyblue !!! Are you addicted now ??? I LOVE kniting socks !! 

Pearl , is there a secrest to Big and Lofty Yarns ?!?!?! I am horrible at spinning even worsted weight !!! 

Ana Bluebird, look at all these ... makes me want to make one ! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...umbs&availability=free&sort=popularity&pc=pet


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Last night I had a fever of 104. That was not fun. But, my fever broke late last night, and I haven't had a fever since! (Since I've had one nearly constantly since Sunday evening, this is quite nice.) I'm just taking it easy today, since I still feel ill-- just not feverish, thank heavens. I hope all of you other "sickos" like me (teehee) get better soon. Drink lots of tea and take care of yourselves!

There is a giant box on the floor of my sewing room that I am 99.999% sure is more sock yarn, but I haven't opened it yet. And by giant I mean supposedly it has 60 skeins of German Supersocke sock yarn. :happy: I'll let you guys know when I get it up on Etsy. 

Netskyblue: those look like awesome warm socks. Good job!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

UPDATE: Silly yarn company sent me a huge box of yarn that I already have and don't need. So, now I have to ship it back. *beats head on desk*


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

NETSKYBLUE...your socks..._SO_ nice! Could you share a bit more detailed instructions for those of us who've never knit a full pair? I really like the short cuff.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

NetSkyBlue,

That is so cool, you are already making your own patterns! I just use the pattern in Silvers Sock tutorial. Its works for me and I like they way the socks turn out.

Miz Mary,

The secret is a $1000 drum carder.:sob::hysterical: other than that, pretty much what WIHH said. Ive got small weight yarns down to a science. Worsted Im so-so. I just have a problem with consistency. Big yarns, forget it.

Sven,

Thank goodness the fever broke. They can be dangerous, especially when you start getting up into the 104% range.
Just take it easy, sounds like your on the mend!

---------------------------------------------------------

For whatever reason I decided to order 2lbs of fleece. In my defense it was 8am in the morning, which I dont often do. I hadnt had nearly enough  to be making decisions. :hysterical: Well at least I will be getting that full fibre experience :teehee: This stuff looks and smells, it did come straight off the sheep.ound:
Now Im watching youtube NamasteFarm vids on how to wash fibre. Its all good though.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Svenska....when those silly yarn companies send you huge boxes of yarn like that....you might consider posting a pic, in here.....you never know, you might not have to send it back to the yarn company, that way.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Today was cookie baking day #1. Anise-almond biscotti, cranberry chocolate chip biscotti, oatmeal chocolate chip, and mint chocolate chip. I don't like to bake too far in advance. Gingerbread cookies are next in a day or so followed by almond butter sticks. Don't think I'll do much more baking than that as most folks are cutting back how much sweets they want and I don't need the leftovers!

Might do some more knitting on the fingerless mitts tonight. 
Last night I blocked three of the gift scarves so they are ready to wrap.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Stef said:


> NETSKYBLUE...your socks..._SO_ nice! Could you share a bit more detailed instructions for those of us who've never knit a full pair? I really like the short cuff.


My description came out kind of long, so I put it in my project page on Ravelry so those who care to look, can, and those who don't, don't have to scroll through it!

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stacy19201325/first-homely-socks


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> MizMary - in my limited experience, I have learned that the secret to big and lofty yarns is a well-prepared fiber.
> 
> There's no time to fritz with picking out chaff or VM as you spin
> 
> ...


Yup, I have a tendancy to over draft .... but I'm blaming my Traddy ...whenever I try to treadle slow ..the wheel STOPS and I couldnt get it going again with my feet !!! I'd have to drop the fiber and start it again with my hand .... I was REALLY wierd ! Hopefully my Minstrel will be better !! 

Gosh, I hope all y'all start feeling better !! So hard to enjoy Christmas when you feel poopy !! 

Pearl, can I borrow your drum carder ?! :gaptooth:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Pearl, can I borrow your drum carder ?!


If I had one maybe :hrm:  The one she had was huge = expensive. She really did concentrate on opening up and preparing the fiber. After that she concentrated on getting the strips she took off the roving/batts as consistant as possible. Then she just spun 'em right up. It went quick at that point.

I dont have any combs/carders. I was kinda hoping to avoid it. Think I will look for those used and see what I can find.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have finally finished something that has been in my queue since this spring!



I play the computer game Skyrim, which is home to mythical Nords and this pattern was inspired by that. It also happens to work really well for watching the Minnesota Vikings football games! My favorite hat model couldn't wait to try it on. It is from this pattern.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

And P.S. Nice socks!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> Svenska....when those silly yarn companies send you huge boxes of yarn like that....you might consider posting a pic, in here.....you never know, you might not have to send it back to the yarn company, that way.


Forerunner, I had no idea you were interested in large quantities of sock yarn! The things I learn...

After all the trying to sort things out I did yesterday, the lady from the yarn company called and told me that they did not, in fact, send me a second "sock kit" (as those large boxes of ten skeins of every sock yarn color are called), so I am not to worry about it... But it's right HERE! I told her I had the flu the first time I called her. Maybe she thought I was hallucinating or seeing double or something. :shrug:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Thank you, Miz Mary, I think that will work for the little shivering pup---she hates snow I found out today. Our rescued Great Pyrenees loves it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love that hat, Lythrum (and the model also)

FR & SOCK yarn?? LOL!!!

Netbluesky, I forgot to tell you how nice your socks are! Good job!

Just 3 more hats to go and I'm finished with Christmas knitting


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I finally finished the pillow I was embroidering for almost 3 years last night. 







. Boy am I proud!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That is really pretty!!! I love it!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> That is really pretty!!! I love it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice job on the pillow, Woodpecker! And those shorty socks are cute! Love the viking hat too!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ya'll might just be _amazed_ at what can be done with 20 strands of sock yarn on #19s. :kiss:

Svenska.....you were right about Spice Bazaar. That stuff is extremely addictive.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm glad you like the Spice Bazaar! Enjoy it while it lasts, because it is a discontinued color, never to be made again!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lythrum,
That viking hat is just adorable!! Your model sure looks happy too!

Sven,
You tried to set things straight. If she's determined they didnt send it, I would be tempted to agree. 

Woodpecker,
Thats a lovely pillow, you should be proud of yourself! And now you can use it too!

Forerunner,
You just gave me an idea about what to do with all that skinny yarn I have been spinning, Many thanks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Never fear a thin thread.

I have several cones of basically mohair sewing thread.

I have found that it is very relaxing to sit and ball them up to be doubled, and then quadrupled into what generally ends up being a sport to worsted weight yarn, which is then fit to work with in combination with other real yarn. 

Svenska....I have seen that the Spice is discontinued, along with such Divine colors as "Camelback", and I will be ever discombobulated as to whatever could have possessed the Brown Sheep Color Coordination Specialist to submit him/herself to madness.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love your pillow Woodpecker. It's so cheerful! I would be very proud too 

That hat is funny in the good sort of way.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Woodpecker, _3 years_ on that pillow? It looks great! I know you will enjoy it for many, many more.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I like the pillow too, very colorful and looks comfy


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

netskyblue said:


> Woodpecker, _3 years_ on that pillow? It looks great! I know you will enjoy it for many, many more.


Yup I worked on it on and off thats why it took so long. Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just finally bound off the last stitches on the Fleurette Sweater! Now to block it and take pictures, then off to the fabric store for buttons!

Wish me luck... I've never blocked a sweater before... :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I cannot WAIT to see it Svenskaflicka !!! BOY, your a fast knitter !!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Woodpecker...love your pillow. Such a cheerful color palate. Well done!! :thumb:

Just spent almost two hours wrapping presents. About 3/4 done. Having a late lunch. 

Later on want to make some dark chocolate hot fudge sauce for gift giving, along with chopped peanuts. Then maybe wrap a couple more presents. I need to buy several more boxes ( sic ) but that will have to wait until tomorrow.

Oh, we're getting snow with predictions for several inches accumulation. Pretty windy, too. 

Have a good afternoon all.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We are going to my parents today for Christmas, and got a call from my mom. She said, "I'm going to be a party-pooper at my party today - I'm in the hospital." She's ok - she was dizzy last night, and then numb arms. She didn't go to the hospital, went to bed, and woke up dizzy again, so my dad took her to the hospital today.

The EKG is fine, blood test is fine. They are keeping her overnight to do a Doppler test tomorrow. She had a stent put in 5 years ago, and apparently has had dizzy, numb spells off and on for a while now. She's in good spirits, so that's good.

Waiting for DH to get out of the shower. We're leaving for the hospital now, then their house for dinner. Feels weird to have it without my mom, but she will insist. She'll say, 'At least I won't have to clean up!" haha!

DH is done - leaving now. Had to let you guys know - hate the waiting part!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

goodness PKBoo !!! I hope they find the cause for your Mom !! Maybe a pinched nerve in her upper back/neck ?? I will be praying for her ! 

I am wringing my hands .... tomorrow I'm putting together my new wheel !! WEEEEEE !!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sorry, Pkboo...I hope your Mom will be okay.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Prayers for your mom PKBoo.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all!
I've been reading along, though in a quiet mood of late ... bit of a mental health flu again, it'll pass, but I never feel much like talking when it hits. Love to all who need it ... and to the rest of us too, because you know, we always need an extra bit of love, right? 

Just wanted to pop in quickly and say that Flannelberry Creek has a sale for the end of the year (as in, "please buy the stuff so I don't have to count it when I do year end inventory!") ... enter the code BYEBYE2012 to get 10% off all in-stock fibre and yarn. 

And, the wonderfully clever SvenskaFlicka inspired me to do a FB giveaway too! I'd love to send a Yarn Whisperer Surprise package to one of you, so if you want to join in the fun, find us here. 

Blessings and peace to everyone this holiday season ... a bit late for our Jewish friends, but I was thinking about you during Hannukah too. 

Love to all, and may your fibery dreams all come true!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

PKBoo,
I hope your mom is okay! 

Miz Mary,
I know the excitement of getting a Wheel, I can hardly wait for you to put it together too!
I hope you have many happy hours of spinning :thumb:
My little prelude is a good little wheel and I'm betting yours is too :bandwagon:

Frazzle,
Its good to hear from you! Sometimes its good to take a little break and relax in the peace and quite.
Peace and Blessings to you too!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woodpecker, love the pillow! Great that you stuck it out and finished it.

Frazzle - sometimes it is good to be quiet for awhile.

Love the socks netsky - good job!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo keeping you all in my thoughts. Hope everything turns out alright with your mom.

Frazzle I know the feeling. Not sure if it is the winter blahs or just my natural turning in on myself this time of year. But I generally don't feel much like talking/posting either. I'll definitely be checking out your sale


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I can mark one more thing off of my to-do list for next year. I have been needing a winter hat, the only one I had was from a friend of mine who knit it for her husband and he wasn't into it. Unfortunately it was a bit on the big side so it never seemed that warm to me. I ran across a beeyotiful skein of Madeline Tosh worsted yarn in a luscious emerald green color. I'd envisioned knitting up an elaborate and impressive hat, but I ended up settling for a watch cap. Since I didn't have circulars in the right size, I found this hat pattern that knits up flat and then gets sewn together at the seam. I think if I'd noticed that you had to graft the top with the Kitchener stitch I would have gotten into my car and driven to the yarn store for a pair of circulars. :yuck:

So here it is, the Seafarer's Watch Cap. I've been wearing it around the house all day since I finished it. :cowboy: It fits nice and snug, so no stray drafts where they shouldn't be. 



I'm ready for a good night's sleep. My little one has been sick since Friday, got an ear infection and we spent the morning at the doctor's office. Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow morning. Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all get what you want.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great job on your hat. Love the color. Your yarn looks so lustrous. I hope your daughter feels better. How crummy to be sick on Christmas


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My Mom is home, and all if well! She had a Doppler test, and a stress test, and everything is normal, so Merry Christmas! :bouncy:

They think it might have been a pinched nerve - she spent two days making lots and lots of meatballs (repetitive motion), and cleaning, getting ready for the holidays. My parents are in their mid-70s, and are in great shape, so she never even thought of anything like that. And with her history of heart disease, it was worrisome. So it's a relief that everything is good! Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers! :kiss:

It's been an emotional few days - just found out the DH's dad has a spot on his lungs that is growing very fast - 60% chance that it is cancerous. He's going in for another PET scan in February, and if it's still growing, then he'll have to have surgery to remove it. But he has emphysema, and we are worried that he won't make it through surgery. And my MIL was diagnosed with Alzheimer's last year, and is progressing very rapidly. They were here earlier today, and it was more of a somber celebration than usual. It was good the kids were here to play games and keep things lively. 

Merry Christmas everyone - enjoy your friends and family!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to "like" your post, PKBoo, because of your news on your mom. But I can't really "like" it when you have other not-so-good news. 

Hugs to you. The older I get, the more I think about how much things change from year to year. We never know...

Merry Christmas to you-all, and general good wishes to those of you who don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So glad to hear about your Mom, PK, but oh my goodness about your FIL & MIL. Will keep them in prayer.

Had a wonderful day yesterday and today! Took off yesterday morning and picked up my Mom, then met DD Laura, Punky & Punky's half brothers (Josh & Jax). Was able to give J & J their Christmas presents (Mario & Luigi hats!) that they promptly put on and grinned like Cheshire cats! Gave Laura one of her presents (book) and a hand knit hat for her SO, Justin. It matches one of Punky's hats. Laura reports that Justin loves his hat and hasn't taken it off since he opened it. Justin is very, very tall and on the larger side. He has a hard time finding hats that fit his melon.

Picked up youngest son, Mike on the way home. A quick warm up of supper, then change of clothes and off to an early Christmas service at church (we aren't going to be able to make midnight service tonight).

Today, Mom, Punky & I were in the kitchen all day. Great G-ma (KoKo) and Punky made peanut butter cookies and choc chip cookies. Then we all cooked up 4 turkeys and chopped up 10 lb onions and 5 lb celery (for our church's Christmas dinner tomorrow). Green bean casserole, sweet potato pie, parsley potatoes and a HUGE ham. Plus cheese, sausage, crackers, various pickles & peppers and pears ... all raised here on the farm!

Mike brought his new girlfriend home. I like her. She helped Mike get Christmas gifts and get them wrapped up. After sitting in the living room with Mike & Paul for a while, she came out to the kitchen and asked how she could help. We got her busy too!

Went upstairs to the fiber room and wrapped up a wool hat and ear warmer for her and a hat & booties for her 6 month old baby from a previous relationship.

We opened Christmas presents tonight since we will all be busy tomorrow at church either cooking Christmas dinner or delivering dinner to folks. Mike's girlfriend was so surprised that her and Kailee had presents under the tree. I just smiled and said that Santa WAS REAL!

Feliz Navidad to one and all. If you don't celebrate this Christian holiday, then have a Wonderful Holiday season in however way you celebrate!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PKBoo, great news on your mom. Sending up prayers for your MIL and FIL. 

Christmas Day I will have all my sons, one daughter and one lovely daughter in law here. I am looking forward to it!
And, of course, I still have knitting on the needles I am trying to finish up! lol!

Merry Christmas to everyone! Have a wonderful blessed day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo I did like your post because of the great news on your mom. I am sorry and saddened by the news of your FIL and MIL. It is so difficult with our parents getting older and dealing with all these life events and changes. I will keep all of you in my thoughts. I hope you are able to enjoy your time with your families in spite of it all.

I'm working today but that's okay. I got to go visit my family over the weekend. I saw my niece, her husband, their two kids, my nephew, my sister, my BIL, and my mom. It was wonderful but way too short of a time.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

PKBoo, that is GREAT news about your Mom !! I get the pinched nerve in my neck/shoulder/upper back and it makes my equilibrium off at times ....
SO sorry about thte bad new you have ... will be praying for that ...

Cyndi , sounds like a perfect Christmas Eve with your family ! 


I put my new wheel together !! I AM IN LOVE !!! This girl purrrs.... I'll post pics later today ...it's a double drive, which I'm not used to ... having trouble with the take up ... cant get it to take up on to the bobbin fast enough ?? After company leaves today I'll fiddle with it ...

SIL has decided to bring her family over for Christmas to visit ...after 3 -4 years of being bratty to DH & I .. things have been done in the past that I now will never trust them to be nice ....but my FIL is aging and I dont want tension for his sake .... after he is gone, I can make other choices about them ... but for today, I will endure and try to shine God's light best I can .... and sneak away moments just to treadle and meditate during the day


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

It's not too late to send Christmas Greetings to all of you, so Merry Christmas! Some Christmases are joyous and some pierce the heart; this one is a blend of both for many, here on the forum and around the world. 
I was with family and friends last night and today, what more could I want? :grouphug:
I pray God's blessings on you all. It is a pleasure to hear of your everyday doings, good or hard and to get to know you all a little more as time goes by. 

hugs, stef


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm so excited because I finally finished knitting my first mitten! I've been meaning to for a while, because my only pair of gloves is a cheap acrylic convertible set. So I got yarn to match my watch cap I knitted last week, and found a pattern for some convertible mittens.



It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, since sock making taught me most of what I needed to do already. That and a couple of Youtube mitten classes got me going.  Now to finish the other one before I have to go back to work next week.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> PKBoo- your post is a stark reminder that its not "IF" something happens to us- its "WHEN" something happens. As surely as birth and happiness and newness of life and love- there is death and sadness and loss. All a part of the Great Mystery.


Thanks for the well-wishes everyone. WIHH - you are able to put things into words so beautifully! Thank you! :kissy:

We've spent a lot of time with family this past week, and although we didn't get as much done here at home as what we had planned on, all of those things can wait. Family and friends are so much more important, and 'time' is the most precious gift of all.

We have tried to talk to my FIL in the past year about plans for the future, but he just wanted to stay in their house, and he wouldn't talk about it. He was able to care for my MIL by himself up to this point. We'll see what the next two months bring - I'm hoping that he'll be willing to think about it, and talk about it more, so they can start making some plans (as sad as that may be for him). Difficult decisions in difficult times do not always lead to the best situations


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

PKBoo you are still in my prayers.

I have my last treatment in this cycle tomorrow! I am nervous, I hate getting so sick but at least this one will be behind me in 2012. The next cycle is suppossed to be easier. Thank you all for your prayers!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck on your treatment today Woodpecker! I hope this new year of new treatments is easier for you! One more step in your journey to remission!

In other news, I found a spinning and fiber arts group I can meet up with in the area here! We met at the Barnes and Noble near my apartment yesterday. There was one lady there with an Ashford Scholar, and another knitting, and I brought my Ashford Traveler.  I finally got my bobbin of dark blue finished, and started the yellow superwash for that sock yarn I started this summer. :teehee: I know, I don't spin very often... at all. But I loved it yesterday! By the time I got to the yellow, I was IN MY GROOVE! Everything was working perfectly... I had the wheel going at just the right speed, the drafting was perfect, my yarn was so nice... Now I just want to spin today instead of finishing that Victorian dress, lol! 

I will supply pictures of that sock yarn if I ever finish it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka it sounds like you got a lot done. I would love to see pics of that yarn!

I am proud to say I am now half way through chemo!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the same feelings WIHH, it has been a good year, but next year will be even better! I have finalized my to-do list for next year today, so if it isn't on there it isn't getting done until 2014. I am trying to clear the decks of all of my old projects and things that have accumulated during the past few years. I really have a short attention span for finishing things, so I'm hoping I'll do better this year. The Sky Scarf did sneak its way in today though. 

Woodpecker - thinking of you, hope all goes well with your treatment. 

And I'm glad that Svenska got her groove back!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I couldn't be happier to say good bye and good riddence to 2012. It was a very bad year for me. I am totally looking forward to 2013 and being cancer free!

Lythrum I love the pics you posted of your projects!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

For the most part, 2012 was ok for me. Its ending is pretty awful though, so I hope 2013 makes a quick turn around.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lythrum,
Nice job on the hat and mittens! I just adore the color too.

PKBoo,
((Hugs)) Words fail me. Im glad your mom is alright! Its just rough when parents get older and are in the position you mil & fil are in. I pray the best works out for all involved.

Sven,
Congrats on finding a local group of spinners and fiber artists, and getting into your groove! Sounds like the move and your new life are working out wonderfully!!!!!!!!

Wihh, you do have a way with wording sentiments gracefully and elegantly.

Woodpecker!!
Im so glad the worst is behind you and I hope you remain cancer free forever!!

MDKatie,
I hope 2013 makes a quick turn around for you too.


Well overall 2012 was good to me. I made inner peace with many things. I really attribute that to fiber therapy. It has also awakened my inner artist. As a result the neighbor and I are looking to start our own little business. An arts and crafts sort of thing at one of the local indoor swap meets.My other neighbor offered to pay me to make a baby blanket for her too!

So 2013 is starting off pretty good. 


Happy New Years to All, 
May any negativity be behind you and done.
May goodness light your days and guide you along your way!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Happy New Years everyone, we'll see what this year will bring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for Jan 2013 is up. Please post there from now on. Here is the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...3-****-fac-january-2013-****.html#post6356046


----------

